# Moving to Abu Dhabi with boyfriend.



## LaurieM

Hi guys, 

So my boyfriend and I are planning a move to Abu Dhabi in August, he is a teacher and already has a job confirmed which includes accommodation allowance, bills, visa etc but I am still looking as yet. I would really like to do things properly when it comes to living there (as in the whole living together unmarried thing) and am therefore looking for a job which will also provide accommodation so I have my own place. I have a management degree and work as an administrator for an oil company here in Scotland and had thought that I would probably find it easy enough to get something but to be honest I'm finding it a bit of a struggle. All the admin type jobs I look at need you to speak Arabic so that's out and I have also found from reading forums that admin jobs are cheap labour over there so I don't really want to end up in a job where I'm completely undervalued. (lol - not meant to sound big headed)

So my questions are - 

*What other job options should/could I be looking at?
*Would I be able to change career easily to get something better?
*Can anyone recommend recruitment agencies who can help me find work?
*Are jobs that include accommodation common over there?
*How easy is it to live together unmarried? Just in case I need to go out on a visit visa to find work?


Thanks - look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## sanashaikh

Hi,

Your boyfriend is really lucky to have found a job in the UAE  because its not an easy task ! Congrats ! And I think you are being too apprehensive about the work culture in Abu Dhabi. As per my experience, no matter kind of job you do, people are always respected here. Never undervalued  

And yes, you would be able to change your career easily once you have some years of relevant work experience. 

I am not aware of the recruitment agencies but yes, jobs do include accommodation here. For accommodation, you will have to sort your moving, packing and storage activities on your own. Companies do not help. My friend hired theboxme, they helped him with all the moving and packing. 

I would also recommend you to live separate from your boyfriend while on a visit visa here, to avoid complications  Hope I could be of some help to you  
Take care.



LaurieM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So my boyfriend and I are planning a move to Abu Dhabi in August, he is a teacher and already has a job confirmed which includes accommodation allowance, bills, visa etc but I am still looking as yet. I would really like to do things properly when it comes to living there (as in the whole living together unmarried thing) and am therefore looking for a job which will also provide accommodation so I have my own place. I have a management degree and work as an administrator for an oil company here in Scotland and had thought that I would probably find it easy enough to get something but to be honest I'm finding it a bit of a struggle. All the admin type jobs I look at need you to speak Arabic so that's out and I have also found from reading forums that admin jobs are cheap labour over there so I don't really want to end up in a job where I'm completely undervalued. (lol - not meant to sound big headed)
> 
> So my questions are -
> 
> *What other job options should/could I be looking at?
> *Would I be able to change career easily to get something better?
> *Can anyone recommend recruitment agencies who can help me find work?
> *Are jobs that include accommodation common over there?
> *How easy is it to live together unmarried? Just in case I need to go out on a visit visa to find work?
> 
> 
> Thanks - look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## Gavtek

You won't get an administration job with accommodation provided so pop that idea out of your head right away.

There's not a huge variety of oil companies in Abu Dhabi, all the operators are offshoots of ADNOC where most people speak Arabic. All the service companies are there to work for ADNOC and its subsidiaries so if they can get cheap labour that speaks Arabic, that's probably what they'll go for. There are exceptions to this though so it's worth having a look.

You'd find it easier to find work like that in Dubai, but that's probably not much help.


----------



## LaurieM

Thanks for the replies folks. 

So can anyone suggest companies/job roles that provide accommodation? Like I said I have a management degree and 10 yrs work experience. I have worked for the civil service, for an airline and like I said I'm currently in the oil industry. I'm not expecting miracles but hopefully that gives me something to offer? Also do you think I would have better luck job searching if I'm actually in the country? I've got temporary accommodation sorted, I have a friend out there who will put me up till I find a job so we won't be breaking any rules. 

So you think Dubai may be an option Gavtek? Would it be easy to commute to and from Dubai - I head its about an hour? I commute an hour every day in Scotland anyways so wouldnt bother me. I've driven abroad quite a bit too so that would be fine.


----------



## Gavtek

Real housing allowances are generally only really given to senior management for office roles these days. Even an Administration Manager role isn't going to be given any housing and it's likely the same goes for Dubai too.

There are some jobs where housing is provided but it tends to be teachers, cabin crew, that sort of thing where they are required to be imported in large quantities.

Commuting from Dubai to Abu Dhabi does take about an hour, but it's a gruelling hour, nothing like a leisurely drive up the A90. I wouldn't recommend it.

It's definitely easier to find a job once you're here, no company really wants to take on the commitment of hiring someone from another country when there are plenty of people readily available here. There are companies out there who specifically want to hire "western" people, so you could be in luck there.

Might be worth enquiring about a job at Etihad depending on your experience in the airline industry, they're always hiring and if you're lucky, you may be able to wangle an apartment out of them.


----------



## LaurieM

Haha that's exactly my drive to work - up the A90! Okay brilliant, well my airline experience is cabin crew so I've been on to Etihad already as they seem to have a glitch on the career website and its not letting me apply. So hopefully can shoot off an application to them asap. 

So that sounds promising for getting something once I arrive, I'm planning to have about enough money to last a couple of months (hopefully wont take that long to get a job) and might have to do a visa run if necessary but hopefully can get something sorted. So you say some companies prefer westerners? I'd hate to get a job through a reason like that but you've got to look after number 1 I guess. Do you happen to know any names of these companies so I can do some research? Thanks for your advice by the way this is really useful.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

More like 90 minutes on the road between Dubai and Abu Dhabi, but as Gav said ... it's no leisurely drive. More like Death Race 3000.

He got the nail on the head with the rest, so there's not much else to add except that some of the companies catering to ADNOC will primarily be large western contractors, and they're likely to be interested. ADNOC itself is pretty much out of the question unless you're actually an engineer, or have some specialised skill-set.


----------



## twonao

Yes definitly more than one hour, unless you live around the exit of dubai towards Abu Dhabi and work at the AD Airport.

Here is a list of the major job sources in the UAE, but you really should consider getting here before you apply : dubaiforvisitors dot com/2008/01/08/top-25-recruitment-agencies-in-uae/


----------



## flippincake

you could do the trip in about 1hr 20, Mall of Emirates to Reem Isalnd.

Etihad are currently recruiting as they have taken on one of my friends recently, but its a long 4 month process and its nearly Ramadan, which means job are hard to come by now, until September onwards.


flippincake gmail


----------

